# AMSRA 8 hour SS Enduro



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

AMSRA will hold its 22nd annual 8 hour Enduro on Sunday December 30, 2007. We are looking for one or two teams of 3 to 5 drivers to run this event for Super Stock cars. Event is held in Toledo, Oh. 

This race is held on a 120 ft four lane lighted road coarse. Cars must have lights during the 3 hour night segments.

Entry fee is only $5.00 per racer to cover food.

If interested send PM or email at [email protected].


----------

